# Solar - Author James Kachadorian



## wdc1160 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have ran into many design problems and decisions that I really can’t address this first year in this house.  Its just too much to fast.  I really didn’t think as many good posts and posters would be appearing this late in the winter season to hearth.com.  And, I had really hoped to post this on an independent website and just link it to a signature or even just post about it later.   Long story short Antony D (a new poster) Pm’ed me about some of his new solar discoveries he has made as recently as Jan.  It prompted this post about a new source of data that lends itself to what we come here to talk about.  I have read this book titled the “The passive solar house – a complete guide to cooling and heating your home” by:
_



			James Kachadorian is a civil engineer with degrees from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (M.I.T) and Worcester Polytechnic Institute. He is the founder of Green Mountain Homes, a company which gained national recognition as the first provider of innovative, manufactured solar homes. He has built more than 300 passive solar homes. Kachadorian resides in Woodstock, Vermont.
		
Click to expand...

_
He has so much in his book that I can’t cover it all.  But, what’s most impressive is that he addresses the problems we face with a method I appreciate.  He uses “in the field” tested methods and brings them together for a really sensible set of mechanisms that seem hard to deny.  He also is credited with building http://www.ourcoolhouse.com

I will just throw out two things in the book he addresses in detail.  Several of the members here(including me) have the philosophy you should attack insulation problems at the low R numbers(windows, air infiltration, and doors).  Our author agrees and has been the best single source of info on raising those R numbers.  I know that is a particular area of interest to many on the forum – even in this room.

Second only to the boiler room, this book has more methods to make sure your covered on your heat audit than anywhere else.  They even include a freeware disk for estimating your solar budget.  




I don’t know this man.  I am not trying to sell his book.  I just liked the book and the message.  

Bill


----------



## TimB (May 25, 2008)

So did you build anything using Kachadorian's principles as outlined in the book?


----------



## wdc1160 (May 25, 2008)

Tim,  I actually did.  But, there's a caveat.  It wasn't his idea alone, three people get credit.  One of the members of this board, my mother, and James can take credit for my thermoshutters.

The board member made it a priority, by putting math behind the idea.  His quote was essentially that you should address btu loss from the lowest R value problems in the house -- essentially to get the highest return on your investment of time and money.  IE attack the windows, before you spend a dollar on lesser problems.  It happens that windows are the biggest priority in my home.

My mother gets the credit for making thermoshutters look good.  If it doesn't look good then it looses much of the mainstream appeal.

James gets the credit for the automation, mechanics, and proof of concept.  Clearly he does this for a living and he recommended it.  

I think that was all I could currently use from the book, but the next time I construct a building it will be the first thing I consult.


----------



## begreen (May 25, 2008)

Great job! Can you post some pictures of the final installation showing them open and closed?


----------



## TimB (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I'd love to see the thermoshutters. Everything else I pretty much have my head around, thermoshutter design seems to be a bit fuzzy in the passive solar field, everyone having a theory. I'm interested in both roller and folding types. Found a great product for roller concept http://www.insulation4less.com/prodex_Ffmf.asp  seems to be a step up from Reflectix. I'm thinking why not face this with something, roll it down under spring tension like a blind.


----------



## sinnian (Jun 9, 2008)

TimB said:
			
		

> Yes I'd love to see the thermoshutters. Everything else I pretty much have my head around, thermoshutter design seems to be a bit fuzzy in the passive solar field, everyone having a theory. I'm interested in both roller and folding types. Found a great product for roller concept http://www.insulation4less.com/prodex_Ffmf.asp  seems to be a step up from Reflectix. I'm thinking why not face this with something, roll it down under spring tension like a blind.



That product looks like it would be great for people making their own water storage!


----------



## Marty (Jun 10, 2008)

ABGWD4U said:
			
		

> ... “The passive solar house – a complete guide to cooling and heating your home” by: James Kachadorian


I just ordered a copy used from Amazon yesterday... should arrive tomorrow... thanks for the lead.


----------

